# Triclopyr rate?



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have some weed competition on my recent over seeding(is been mow more than 4)what would be a safe rate mix of triclopyr to use(I have bushtox) but I always have problems trying to figure the safes rates, for 1000 sqf ;to use by itself or 3way mix.


----------



## Dargin (Aug 22, 2020)

Is it the ~60% triclopyr stuff? I'd check the label to be sure.

If so I think 3/8 fluid oz is around the low end recommendation. I use HiYield Triclopyr, around 60%, and my typical app is 1/2 fluid oz in a gallon per k, with some surfactant.

What weeds are you dealing with?


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes like 60%; last year when I was looking I try to buy the hi yield but they can't sale it to Maryland &#129335;&#127995;‍♂.For the most I believe creeping Charlie and similar,thanks You for the reply.


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Dargin said:


> Is it the ~60% triclopyr stuff? I'd check the label to be sure.
> 
> If so I think 3/8 fluid oz is around the low end recommendation. I use HiYield Triclopyr, around 60%, and my typical app is 1/2 fluid oz in a gallon per k, with some surfactant.
> 
> What weeds are you dealing with?


I found it (It's a big booklet)You were right on


----------



## Dargin (Aug 22, 2020)

Cool. 

Just to be clear, I dont think I've ever actually used a whole gallon to cover 1k. I just mix the dose in a gallon and go as far as I can/need to. Just a light coating on the weeds. I usually follow up with a 2nd app in around 10 days FWIW, but probably best to keep watch and see how the weeds and turf respond.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

After years of fighting clover and ground ivy, I got some Hi-Yield Triclopyr Ester this past spring ...... Great stuff, got rid of every bit of clover and ground ivy.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Does tricopyr stay viable if mixed for a while like glyphosate does?


----------



## ja09 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm wondering the same thing for a full lawn application with a bad creeping charlie problem, around 6900 sq ft. What did you end up mixing at and how did it work for you?

The 61.6% Triclopyr I bought on Amazon says 3.2oz to 6.4oz per gallon, that can't be right. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M8C4YNM/


----------



## ja09 (Sep 21, 2020)

To answer my own question, this guy used 2oz per gallon with good results. I'll also be spraying with Tenacity so I'm glad I found the video. Hopefully this helps someone else too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbR0EA6fqZs


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't trust amazon, don't trust you tube, don't trust me, read the product label. That product is an ag label.

This is from a turf label (Hi-yield)
Apply 3/8 to 3/4 fluid ounces per 1000 square feet in 1-2g/Ksqft of water + surfactant.


----------



## ja09 (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you. Although I'll probably be more confused after reading since the comments state it only provides mixing info per acre :? We shall see when I get it in the mail.


----------



## ja09 (Sep 21, 2020)

According to the label:



> Spot Treatment of Ornamental Turf
> Mix 3/8 to ¾ fluid ounces of Alligare Triclopyr 4 per 1000 square feet in enough water to provide uniform coverage of the target area and apply at any time broadleaf weeds are susceptible. Note: Do not apply more than 2 quarts per acre or 1.5 fluid ounces per 1000 square feet of Alligare Triclopyr 4 in a single application.


Not sure why the guy in the video was using 2oz per gallon. Thanks again @g-man.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ja09 anyone can post just about anything online. The red flag should be when they talk about oz per gallon and not oz per area (1000sqft).


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Does tricopyr stay viable if mixed for a while like glyphosate does?


It breaks down with light within a day. With a dark container you'll be fine for about a season.

http://www.npic.orst.edu/factsheets/triclopyrgen.html

That said, I do keep a spray bottle of crossbow (3way+triclopyr) in my garage and use it for a couple months. Even if it is lower strength from losing viability, it does still work. Garage light is probably minimized since it is dark/diffused light there most of the time, and having something on hand to spray is better than mixing something every couple weeks to spray one or two spots.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

ja09 said:


> According to the label:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The explanation is not systematic but he is using 2oz/gallon/2k. He used 10oz for 10k as he states in the video. Higher than recommended rate but that's why labels should always be consulted. Usually spot spray rates are the higher end of the spectrum and broadcast rates have a fairly wide range.


----------

